# Anyone know whats best for loose bowels?



## Clairefox2004 (Aug 21, 2004)

Anyone know what food is best for loose bowel movements?


----------



## jjsobey (Oct 15, 2004)

I know that for me personally any type of raw fruits or vegetables sends me running straight for the bathroom! I was having a problem getting anything to stay in me and have actually found that bread, pasta, potatoes (carbs) work really well for me. Unfortunatly, IBS is so different in everyone that what works for me might not work very good for you. What type of diet are you on now?


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

Starting each meal out with solubale fiber has made the difference for me. I have had diarreah for the last 6 weeks. For the last 3 weeks I have changed my diet. I start each meal out with either a dose of citrucel, or potatoes, or rice or pasta, or sourdough or french bread. Then, I eat a small portion of tuna, fish, shrimp or no more than 5 bites of red meat. I then eat the salad or other vegetable and fruits (if any) are last. I have started to feel relief in the last 2 days, so it may take you a while before you see results. Give it time. The good news is with diarreah it pretty much cleans out your colon! So, re-introduce foods one at a time to see which ones are causing your loose stools. Keep your chin up!


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

white flour (bread etc.) binds me up. Not sure it is so good for one, but it works that way for a lot of us.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

When I am really having a flair, I do the white food diet as well.I start out with Jasmine rice [nice flavor, and mild] and then have breads like bagels or large pretzles. I then move on to baked potatoes and baked chicken. Believe it or not Applesauce was suggested by someone, and it really was great. I appreciated the flavor after all the bland, and it did not make me sick!


----------



## Clairefox2004 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, I have tried all sorts, I know that any sort of fat is a big trigger but do you guy's eat breakfast? I never have not sure if that makes a difference or not. I bought Heather Van book to try and help me but because I am in the UK I have not been able to get any ingrediants. Thanks for the advice I'll try those foods.


----------

